# Svenska tecken i gnome-terminal

## lasa

Jag har fått svenska tecken att fungera i consolen och X. För att växla mellan olika tangentbordsuppsättningar använder jag Gnomes "Keyboard Layout Switcher" vilket fungerar utmärkt överallt utom i gnome-terminal. När jag skriver åäö så får jag bara mellanslag och om jag startar t ex pine för att läsa mail så klipper den bort åäö, vilket får curses att bli helskum. Kör någon gnome och med svenska tecken i terminalen?

Skulle vara tacksam för hjälp, 

Lars

----------

## kaw

Allt du behöver göra för att få svenska tecken i gnome-terminal är att ställa in din "locale". För mer info se manulsidan för locale(7). Detta gör du genom att sätta miljövariabeln  LC_CTYPE, i bash gör du detta genom att köra:

  $ export LC_CTYPE=sv_SE

För att få dina inställningar att gälla nästa gång du loggar in så lägger du till ovandånde rad i /etc/profile eller ~/.bash_profile

Nu så skall svenska tecken fungera i gnome-terminal, lynx......

/Kalle

----------

## maxmc

Det funkade ju inte alls för mig det där men men... 

har iof inte startat om gnome ännu.. behöver jag det?

----------

## lasa

Jag blev trött på hela Gnome och kör fluxbox nu istället. Svenska teckan fungerar utmärkt i alla program (xterm istf gnome-terminal) oavsett environment-variabler så länge som du ställt in "se" som layout i X. 

-lasa-

----------

